# FR: inversion sujet-verbe en poésie



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Faut-il un tiret entre les inversions suivantes dans la poésie: 

"D'un manteau, suis-je habillé," 

"(mon arc) pointé vers l'Est, est-il,"

Merci


----------



## OLN

Bonjour  lesaucisson.

La ponctuation est étrange. On dirait qu'il s'agit de formes interrogatives ou qu'il manque "ainsi" ou "aussi", mais c'est difficile à juger sur ces extraits.

De toute manière, oui, il faut un trait d'union entre verbe et pronom personnel.


----------



## lesaucisson

Non, ce n'est pas, une interrogation, 

je tends mon arc, à la pleine lune, ressemble-t-il,
pointé vers l'est, est-il.

Pour la rime, mais ce n'est pas une interrogation


----------



## OLN

S'il n'y a pas d'interrogation (_D'un manteau suis-je habillé *?* Je tends mon arc. À la pleine lune ressemble-t-il *?* Pointé vers l'est est-il *?*_), c'est hélas plutôt abscons.

As-tu traduit un poème de l'anglais en inversant (à tort) sujet et verbe dans la traduction, et si oui, quel est l'original ?


----------



## lesaucisson

Une autre langue vers le français. Il suffit de replacer normalement s v complément pour avoir le sens dans la langue source. Ce procédé est pour avoir des rimes... alors pas de traits d'union

Pourtant on dit : "je suis malade", dit-elle.

C'est dans cette idée


----------



## OLN

Je ne sais pas de quelle langue tu traduis dans laquelle cette inversion est possible dans la poésie, mais tu confonds apparemment avec le discours direct. Il n'y a pas de discours quand on dit _suis-je_, _ressemble-t-il_ ou _est-il._
 FR: “…” he said/asked / dit-il/demanda-t-il - inversion sujet-verbe + temps des incises de dialogue

Pour ce qui est de l'inversion comme procédé stylistique et sa différence avec l'inversion dans une interrogation ou une incise, tu peux lire ceci : *Banque de dépannage linguistique - Inversion* (BDL)


----------



## janpol

Chez Apollinaire, des exemples d'inversions "sujet/verbe" qui me semblent plus limpides :
"Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine..."
"Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure..."
"Sous le pont de nos bras passe l'onde si lasse..."
"... passent les jours et passent les semaines..."
L'"excuse" de la nécessité de la rime ne me semble guère pertinente : si le poète avait opté pour "la Seine coule" en fin de vers, on peut penser qu'il aurait trouvé une rime en "oule." (v. Hugo disait que la rime était l'hameçon qui permet d'attraper l'idée).


----------



## Bezoard

_Suis-je_ et _est-il_ sont des inversions réservées à l'interrogation.
_Dit-il_ est une inversion réservée aux incises de dialogues.

On ne peut pas utiliser les inversions avec pronoms en dehors de ces cas (du moins je ne vois pas d'exemple).

_D'un manteau, suis-je habillé 
D'un manteau, je suis habillé, ou d'un manteau, habillé je suis.

(mon arc) pointé vers l'Est, est-il,
mon arc, pointé vers l'Est, est ou pointé vers l'Est est mon arc.
_
Dommage pour vos rimes !

Il est possible que _D'un manteau suis je habillé _fonctionne bien en ancien français quand l'ordre des mots était beaucoup plus libre qu'aujourd'hui.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> On ne peut pas utiliser les inversions avec pronoms en dehors de ces cas (du moins je ne vois pas d'exemple).


Après un certain nombre d'adverbes : 

À peine est-elle arrivée que...
Encore faut-il que...
Aussi peut-on penser que...
etc.


----------



## janpol

C:F Mon mel précédent : parag 7 = les phrases qui commencent par un CC de lieu admettent volontiers l'inversion: sous mes fenêtres, passent quotidiennement plus de 3000 camions. C'est le cas pour les phrases 1 et 3  "sous le pont..."
2 et 4 :"vienne la nuit" : expression d'un souhait avec ellipse de "que" et d'une principale : je souhaite que vienne la nuit.


----------



## jekoh

Oui mais dans ces cas l'inversion avec pronom n'est pas possible.


----------



## OLN

Oui, c'est aussi ce qu'a rappelé Bézoard*, ou alors on manque tous d'imagination. 

*Ce n'est pas interdit par la loi ; tout juste est-ce déconseillé* ne peut pas non plus être remplacé par _*tout juste déconseillé est-ce*._

Il faut oublier les inversions possibles et insister sur celles qui ne le sont pas.

Dommage qu'on soit dans le forum de grammaire FR-EN, parce que je suis super curieuse de savoir à quoi ressemble cette inversion dans la langue source.

_* D'un manteau suis je habillé_ : sans trait d'union ?


----------



## Bezoard

OLN said:


> _* D'un manteau suis je habillé_ : sans trait d'union ?


Dans la mesure  où je ressens cette formulation non pas comme un tour moderne mais comme un tour ancien, je n'y mettrais pas de trait d'union, puisqu'il n'y en avait pas dans les textes anciens.
_Quant il vint desoz le chastel, il chevaucha si enbrons que a peinne le peüst l'en connoistre; et ce *feisoit il* por les chevaliers le roi qui de leanz issoient_ (La mort Artu)
_Chars *avoient il* assés, mais toutes aultres coses lor estoient si chieres et si court tenues, qu'il n'en pooient recouvrer_ (Froissart)


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir, Chez Apollinaire:
*Faut il qu'il m'en souvienne*  est une phrase déclarative considéré comme inversion sujet-verbe en poésie, ou une interrogation totale (mais où est le tiret)?
Et: *Sous le pont de nos bras passe des éternels regards l'onde si lasse*. Si le verbe _passer_ est conjugué en accord avec le sujet _l'onde_, qu'est-ce que _les éternels regards_ dans la phrase?


----------



## olivier68

Oh  ! Le Petit Nicolas, dans votre image ;-)))

A mon sens, la première phrase d'Apollinaire est purement déclarative : le sens est "autant que je m'en souvienne/souviens".

Pour la seconde, il y a inversion : 
_Sous le pont de nos bras passe des éternels regards l'onde si lasse_
---> _Sous le pont de nos bras passe l'onde (si lasse) des éternels regards l_


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Ah je vois enfin !!!!! merci beaucoup Olivier


----------



## olivier68

Apollinaire n'est pas un poète facile...


----------

